# AMD Phenom II 920 & 940 auf AM3 Board?



## alex70 (6. März 2009)

Wer weiss ob die Phenom II 920 und 940 auf einem AM3 Board laufen mit DDR3 Speicher? Oder sind die 2 Prozessoren nur fuer AM2/AM2+ Boards?
Soviel ich weiss nur fuer AM2/AM2+ Boards. Schaut aber euch diesen link an : Tec Direkt - AMD Phen.II X4-940 Platinum A700352

Eure Komentare............

P.S. Wer weiss ob die neuen Phenom II ( 910,925,945,950) auf dem markt zu haben sind?


----------



## ashura hades (8. März 2009)

Zu den Phenom II 920 und 940 muss eine klare Absage erteilt werden, ihnen fehlt der DDR3 Speichercontroller. AM3 CPUs haben im Gegenzug aber einen DDR3 und einen DDR2 Speichercontroller und laufen auch auf AM2+ Platinnen.

Die unten aufgeführten Phenom Modelle dürften noch nicht auf dem Markt zu haben sein, hierzu auch die Produktseite von AMD:

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_15331_15917^15921,00.html

Zu dem Prozessor der angeblich auf der Platine in deinem Link verbaut sein soll, kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, schließlich ist der Prozessor ein AMD Phenom II 940 und der ist definitv nicht mit diesem Board kompatibel, schließlich erfordert ein AM3 Board zwingend eine AM3 CPU und der 940 ist eine AM2+ CPU! Siehe auch den Link von Gigabyte:

GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - CPU Support List - GA-MA790FXT-UD5P (rev. 1.0)


----------



## matti30 (8. März 2009)

Sollte man nun eigentlich wissen...AM3 passt auf AM2+ ABER AM2 passt NICHT auf AM3.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. März 2009)

AM2 passt auch auf AM3.

Liest den hier keiner das Heft -.-!

Wenn auf eigene Gefahr die 2 entsprechenden Massepins entfernt werden, kann man AM2 Denebs auch auf AM3 betreiben!

Davon ist zwar ab zu raten, aber möglich!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Liest den hier keiner das Heft -.-!


genau deshalb habe ich mir mal eine Antwort geschenkt..vielleicht kommt man durch lesen von alleine drauf.


----------



## matti30 (8. März 2009)

ja eben, wenn man die an den Pins rumspielt. Wer aber riskiert das schon? Ich denk, otto-normalo nicht..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. März 2009)

matti30 schrieb:


> ja eben, wenn man die an den Pins rumspielt. Wer aber riskiert das schon? Ich denk, otto-normalo nicht..




Zum einen weil wir Extrem sind  und zum anderen stimmt das eben nicht, das es nicht geht!!


----------



## matti30 (8. März 2009)

so extrem wäre ich dann aber nicht, auf gut Glück irgendwelche Pins abknabsen, nur damit der Prozzi auf nem anderen Sockel funzt. Bei mir würde es auf jeden Fall nicht gehen, da ich zwei linke Hände habe und es auch gar nicht erst versuchen möchte^^


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (9. März 2009)

Ich glaube das mit den Pins abtrennen war in der Sockelkunde von Henner Schröder ein Scherz. Denn ein klassischer AM2+ CPU (z.B.: Ph. 9950 BE oder PH2 920) funktioniert nicht mit DDR3 RAM, gar auf AM3 Mainboard. Bestimmt wegen dem Speicherteiler.


----------



## ashura hades (10. März 2009)

Phenom 2 @ 6 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit den Pins abtrennen war in der Sockelkunde von Henner Schröder ein Scherz. Denn ein klassischer AM2+ CPU (z.B.: Ph. 9950 BE oder PH2 920) funktioniert nicht mit DDR3 RAM, gar auf AM3 Mainboard. Bestimmt wegen dem Speicherteiler.



Also mit dem Speicherteiler hat das gar nix zu tun, eher mit dem integrierten Speichercontroller der einfach nur DDR2 versteht und DDR3 eben nicht.

AM3 CPUs sind deswegen abwärtskompatibel weil sie zusätzlich einen Speichercontroller für DDR2 haben.


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (11. März 2009)

Stimmt Sie haben Recht, Es liegt warscheinlich am Speichercontroller.


----------



## Gothic Zocker HD (11. März 2009)

Ja müsste gehen


----------



## Gast3737 (11. März 2009)

Phenom 2 @ 6 schrieb:


> Stimmt *Sie* haben Recht, Es liegt warscheinlich am Speichercontroller.


hier wird nicht "ge-Sie-tzt" wir sind hier unter Freunden


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Davon ist zwar ab zu raten, aber möglich!


Naja, als die Gamestar das versuchte, auf dem ASUS Board, passierte nicht viel, gibts hier irgendwas neues?


----------



## f3rr1s (11. März 2009)

Soll nicht ein AM2 Board mit DDR2 und DDR3 Bänken auf den markt kommen oder war das ein AM3 Board ?


----------



## MaN!aC (11. März 2009)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> Soll nicht ein AM2 Board mit DDR2 und DDR3 Bänken auf den markt kommen oder war das ein AM3 Board ?


Wenn dann ein AM3 Board mit DDR2/DDR3. MSI und Jetway haben welche im Programm. Jetway verbaut 2xDDR2+2xDDR3, dafür MSI 4xDDR3+4xDDR2.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

Nee, gibts auch mit AM2+, aber das macht hier auch nicht den Unterschied...


----------



## Apollum (12. März 2009)

Das mit dem abknipsen ist zwar schön und gut ist aber mit Risiken verbunden.Wenn ich an die ganzen anderen Pins drumrum denke "Oje!Wie schnell sind die Dinger verbogen dann viel Spass beim korrigieren.Wird langsam Zeit das AMD etwas anderes einfällt.Bin treuer Anhänger noch von AMD,vorallem wegen der einfachen Kühlermontage.Hatte mir ein Intelsystem zusammengebastelt und habe nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt bei der Kühlermontage.Das Teil war ein Originalkühler


----------



## Apollum (12. März 2009)

*Menschen nehmen nur dann die klügste Lösung, wenn alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind." Har*

Menschen nehmen nur dann die klügste Lösung, wenn alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind." _Harald L._
Da mein ich nur:"Auch auf Umwegen kommt man zum Ziel" und Umwege können lang sein.


----------



## cyco (12. März 2009)

Irgendeine Hardware-Site hat das mit den Abknipsen schon probiert. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr welche, wollte neulich selber noch mal nachlesen. Da ist der AMD, der zuerst lief mit der Zeit abgeraucht. Könnte aber auch ein Fehler in der CPU gewesen sein, weil diese sich kaum übertakten liess. Und ich weiss auch nicht, ob die AM2+ - Phenom II den Dual-Speichercontroller intus haben. Das könnte zu wohl Inkompatibilitäten führen.

Aber probiert es aus. Ich lese und lerne gerne. 

cu
cyco


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (6. April 2009)

Jeder PH2 hat einen DDR2 und einen DDR3 Speichercontroller. 
AM2+ CPUs funktionieren auf AM2+ Mainboards, nur und allein mit DDR2 RAM .
AM3 CPUs funktionieren auf AM3 Mainboards (nur DDR3 RAM) sowie AM2+ Mainboards (nur DDR2).


----------

